# Strange Colour



## Bryn (Nov 27, 2014)

It seems as my 18 week old pup MJ will have a brown saddle. 

I've searched the net and have yet to find a GSD with MJ's colouring. His tail is very wolf like, very black mask yet blonde and brown, weird but very striking.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you have pictures of him as a younger puppy? Or pictures of the parents?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Bryn said:


> It seems as my 18 week old pup MJ will have a brown saddle.
> 
> I've searched the net and have yet to find a GSD with MJ's colouring. His tail is very wolf like, very black mask yet blonde and brown, weird but very striking.
> View attachment 269546


I found a Craigslist GSD once that was all brown with the black mask. She was beautiful. The picture and ad no longer work, but I posted about her here. I was told that GSDs sometimes come in solid brown. I had never seen one before until that CL ad. I've since found this useful chart that shows a "golden shepherd" which might be the coloring of your dog:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I went back and found my original post about the solid brown GSD:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...solid-colored-light-brown-gsd-craigslist.html


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Or the tan and liver, as sables will darken as they age... Cute pup


----------



## Bryn (Nov 27, 2014)

Just searched the net and I think MJ will look exactly like this


----------



## Bryn (Nov 27, 2014)

Here he is as a puppy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

the pup pic - what an adorable mess! Just cute as all get out. It will be fun to see the changes his coat goes through as he grows.


----------



## Bryn (Nov 27, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> the pup pic - what an adorable mess! Just cute as all get out. It will be fun to see the changes his coat goes through as he grows.


Hehe, yeah he was a bundle of hair


----------



## Santostgedon (Dec 8, 2021)

Bryn said:


> It seems as my 18 week old pup MJ will have a brown saddle.
> 
> I've searched the net and have yet to find a GSD with MJ's colouring. His tail is very wolf like, very black mask yet blonde and brown, weird but very striking.
> View attachment 269546


my 3 month old puppy is almost identical to yours. I’m glad I found you I legit hadn’t found any that looked like him


----------



## Santostgedon (Dec 8, 2021)

Bryn said:


> It seems as my 18 week old pup MJ will have a brown saddle.
> 
> I've searched the net and have yet to find a GSD with MJ's colouring. His tail is very wolf like, very black mask yet blonde and brown, weird but very striking.
> -
> ...


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Bryn said:


> It seems as my 18 week old pup MJ will have a brown saddle.
> 
> I've searched the net and have yet to find a GSD with MJ's colouring. His tail is very wolf like, very black mask yet blonde and brown, weird but very striking.
> View attachment 269546


My 9 year old boy looked almost exactly like this as a puppy he is a pattern sable looks like your boy could also be pattern sable
regardless your boy is sable not a strange colour at all 😊


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

@happyblond 7 year old thread


----------

